

International Lisp Conference 2009 - revorad
http://www.international-lisp-conference.org/2009/index

======
gibsonf1
This one looks really important for webapps: " Unification of Geospatial
Reasoning, Temporal Logic, and Social Network Analysis in Event-Based Systems,
Jans Aasman and Gary King" I just saw a webinar on this using AllegoGraph -
amazing power. I'd love to go, but I don't know if my schedule supports it
yet.

------
revorad
Is anyone from HN going?

~~~
greml1n
I am. I understand that they should have registration open by February.

------
critic
I'm going and looking forward to meeting everyone who's worked on SBCL there.
What an excellent system!

